# PCN and lease car. Help please



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I have received notification from my lease hire company that they have received a PCN for my car. It states that I overstayed on a car park and was caught by a parking eye camera.

The lease company have said that they will pay the fine and bill me the £90 plus and extra £42 admin fee.

I have told them to get stuffed and contacted the parking company myself. They will have nothing to do with me as they say I am not the registered keeper of the car. 

Does anyone know where I stand with this. If this PCN had come directly to me it would have gone straight in the bin.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

OK A little bit complicated but as far as I can see this is what you do.

Your lease company will have T's and C's that state you are liable to pay any fines and penalties that are logged to the vehicle. Fair enough. But this PCN is presumably from a private parking company and therefore it is NOT a fine or penalty. It is a contractual dispute (i.e. It is merely an invoice which you are disputing.) Make sure that your lease company understand this.

Instruct your lease company not to pay this 'invoice' and tell them that you will not reimburse them if they do and you will certainly not pay an admin fee.

If the lease company wishes to disclose your details to the Parking company it should not matter to you as a) you already have done and b) you won't be paying the bill anyway.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I should have pointed out as well that as a contractual dispute the Lease company are a third party and as such are not and cannot be involved. Therefore they cannot suffer any loss or damage to their reputation, nor are they at liberty to pay this invoice.

The only parties involved are the Parking Company and You.

JohnW


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Many thanks for that John. I really appreciate your thoughts here. I will do as you say and keep you posted as to what happens.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

All the lease company are required to do is pass on the driver's name and address - just the same as hire companies. 
If they choose to pay it that is up to them. 

BUT do check the lease terms and conditions in case you have accepted something (by taking on the lease) that allows them to pay up and bill you in that way. 

In fact it could further be argued that if the lease/hire company only have your details on a computer, they could refuse to pass on your details using the good old "sorry, can't tell you - Data Protection Act" defence.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

You should seek clarification of what they mean by a "PCN".

If it is a "Parking Charge Notice" issued by a private parking organisation, as presumed by Wizzo then his advice is good.

If however it is a genuine "Penalty Charge Notice" issued by a local authority that is a whole different kettle of fish ...


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> You should seek clarification of what they mean by a "PCN".
> 
> If it is a "Parking Charge Notice" issued by a private parking organisation, as presumed by Wizzo then his advice is good.
> 
> If however it is a genuine "Penalty Charge Notice" issued by a local authority that is a whole different kettle of fish ...


it is definitely a PCN from a supermarket car park. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps dropping the TLA might help as they're the same.

Parking eye were the subject of a dispatches show a few weeks ago, does anyone know the outcome of the court case if it's been heard yet? as this will tell you if you have to pay or not, although I'd be inclined to tell them to stuff it.


----------

